# Northerns Under the Ice.



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I was talkin to an older gent today and he was tellin me he only fishes about 3 feet under the ice with tip ups for pike, have any of you heard of this or tried it?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Oh yeah, sometimes even less then that. Especially late ice the bigger pike like to cruise up into the shallows and scavenge for winter kill fish (dead smelt).

I love to find some creek or backwater and punch holes from shore out to deeper water. Some as shallow as one foot of water under the ice. Lay your smelt or hotdog right on the bottom in shallower water and place it one to even four feet off bottom in deeper water.

Good luck!


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh yea last year, late in the year we had are best luck in 3ft or less with the smelt right on the bottom. Its alot of fun, had flags going up like crazy.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Its really a crap shoot. If i do set tip ups out for northerns i usually take one a put it about 3 ft under the ice. Have i caught much that way? No i really havent but I i have caught enough not to get away from it.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Scott Schuchard said:


> I was talkin to an older gent today and he was tellin me he only fishes about 3 feet under the ice with tip ups for pike, have any of you heard of this or tried it?


Are you talking about shallow water or suspended fish?

Last year in march I was catching big pike in 12 inches of water under 3 feet of ice.

I have watched pike come through high in the water column at Spiritwood, but that was before spearing.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Last year i was catching crappies on the Vexilar in my shack and a huge red line showed up about 2 feet down and i looked down the hole and there was a big o slimer swimmin by.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

holmsvc said:


> Scott Schuchard said:
> 
> 
> > I was talkin to an older gent today and he was tellin me he only fishes about 3 feet under the ice with tip ups for pike, have any of you heard of this or tried it?
> ...


Suspended fish


----------

